# Galaxy Rasboras



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just picked up a dozen of these little guys from my LFS... very cool looking little rasboras. Just finishing up acclimating them to my tank now where they will be with some espei rasboras until after the new year and then they will be all alone in my 75g (minus my piranha - dont worry, he wont eat them, he is friendly as long as hes kept fed  ) to try to get them to breed.

Heres a pic of what they look like (pic taken from Wildwood.co.uk)


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome looking rasbora! How much were they?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Piranha? That takes guts to put expensive tiny fish in a tank with something that I wouldn't put my hand in with.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I think the pictures around of them are just awesome. 
For the actual thing we need a magnifying glass. lol!!!
Really nice but shy addition to the tank for me.
What are you feeding them?


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

cydric said:


> Awesome looking rasbora! How much were they?


LFS has them for $9.98 each... kinda pricey, but whatever, they are pretty sweet looking IMO. Plus I sell my LFS tons of plants so I just used store credit that I had saved up to pay for them.


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

slickwillislim said:


> Piranha? That takes guts to put expensive tiny fish in a tank with something that I wouldn't put my hand in with.


The piranha they are in with stays pretty calm as long as he is kept fed... usually he just likes to stay in one section of the tank and the fish seem to learn to stay away, thats why I am leaving the espei in becuase they are all smart enough to stay away so I am hoping the Galaxys will get the idea to stay away from him for the most part. Not to mention they are so tiny I doubt he will have much interest.. he almost 10" so itd be like eating one piece of popcorn to your or I.


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

standoyo said:


> I think the pictures around of them are just awesome.
> For the actual thing we need a magnifying glass. lol!!!
> Really nice but shy addition to the tank for me.
> What are you feeding them?


Haha, yea, you definitely do need a magnifying glass to see these guys, they are tiny... a little bigger than a feeder guppy I would say.

Right now I just offered them some flake last night, next up is brine shrimp and mysis shrimp though and maybe some crushed up krill, etc. Want to keep them as healthy and happy as I can so hopefully they breed for me.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Mike
I've been giving mine frozen daphnia and Hikari Micro Pellets and they're scarfing them down like crazy. One of the other things they're giving them in QT is Cyclopeeze, so you could try that as well.

As far as them being small, I think that matters less than them looking like Mike's finger, which they don't.  They'll be safe as long as they don't try moving the piranha around...


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I have yet to find anything these little fish won't eat. They are truly little piggies at feeding time. Plus no baby shrimp is safe from them. Love them.


----------



## therizman1 (Apr 16, 2006)

C_perugiae said:


> Hey Mike
> I've been giving mine frozen daphnia and Hikari Micro Pellets and they're scarfing them down like crazy. One of the other things they're giving them in QT is Cyclopeeze, so you could try that as well.
> 
> As far as them being small, I think that matters less than them looking like Mike's finger, which they don't.  They'll be safe as long as they don't try moving the piranha around...


Guess I might be seeing you again tonight then... gotta leave stuff for my roomate to feed them


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

frugalfish said:


> I have yet to find anything these little fish won't eat. They are truly little piggies at feeding time. Plus no baby shrimp is safe from them. Love them.


Bad news for my cherry shrimplets! 
Mine does eat almost anything that can fit their mouth. Feeding them ADA AP3, crushed tetra bits and some Novo tabs.


----------

